# schwinn lime green paint



## kenji (Dec 12, 2010)

anyone ever repaint to this color?
i have a halfpint of NOS touchup enamel but am afraid to open it untill im ready to use it
is touchup the same as OE paint?
the can says 
Varnite LV -106888
brilliant lime flamboyant 
A.D. Enamel
I'm hoping to get a nice metal flake lime green
would this be enough paint to do a full sized bike?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 13, 2010)

66 lime green that was my first stingray at 4yrs old.  it  depends on how long the paint sat.  you must mix it well.  if it is nos should be a schwinn lable on it. this  dosent mean anything if it matches the color correctly. if it is laquer then it  will work as long as the paint is clean of wax and oil for touch up.  mix it well and test it on a object with the same "laquer" primer so the color will react with it in the same manor as the original. then see if it matches.  i would look inside to see if it is still useable just  open and look  then seal it back tight till you need it. the amount of paint has to be a least a pint to paint the bike for good coverage and fix any runs. mark


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 13, 2010)

I’m neither a Schwinn nor a paint expert but I believe by the time the Sting Rays were being produced Schwinn had gone to an electrostaticly applied finish on their frames, which I assume was formulated specifically for that process. The Flamboyant colors were also multi-level/stage finishes with a base metallic silver coat that iridesced through a colored over coat. 

The touchup colors that Schwinn offered through dealers were meant to be applied to touch up scratches, chips, and blemishes and were made in single stage mixtures of metallic flakes and color. They were also formulated to be used by consumers with a brush rather than to be spray applied but I assume they are adaptable to spray application if thinned properly.

I imagine that if a can of touch-up paint could be brought back to life it would give a convincing color match to the original finish but would not look or perform entirely like the original factory finish.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 13, 2010)

E-mail Pete @ hyper-formance sting-rays.com.

Pat


----------



## kenji (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.hyper-formance.com/paints.htm


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 13, 2010)

thought  this would be of interest.  mark


----------



## kenji (Dec 16, 2010)

Show your can


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 16, 2010)

nice can...   might not be able to spray it. it might have a mix in it that would dry right out of the gun before it hits the frame.  id test it first with the reduction of thinner that would be right for using a gun.


----------

